# How much time to allow between landing and Toronto's train station



## C&O RR (Mar 15, 2014)

How much time do I need to allow from the time I land at Toronto's Pearson airport to get to the train station?

How long does it take to clear customs in Toronto?

How long is the bus ride?

Thanks for you help!


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Mar 15, 2014)

Just allow as long as you can, Toronto is very interesting if you have extra time.


----------



## caravanman (Mar 15, 2014)

Hi,

There is a bus service that runs every 40 minutes to an area near the Union station, and the trip itself is said to take up to an hour, so you should allow around 2 hours minimum.

http://www.torontoairportexpress.com/schedule.php

I did not take this myself, I took a local bus to join the metro, then rode downtown on that... I can't remember how long that took, but it was not swift... I think the bus above would be best.

As to customs, etc, I guess it depends if you look worthy of investigation as to how long you might be in their care. Coming from the UK, I seem to remember it being very quick and simple.

Ed


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Mar 15, 2014)

Take the TTC Airport Rocket #192 to Kipling Subway Station. Take an eastbound train to St. George then a southbound train to Union Station. Total travel time from the Airport to Union is about an hour and fare is $3.00.

https://www.ttc.ca/Riding_the_TTC/Airport_service.jsp

Or take the Airport Express Bus. Fare is $27.95 and takes about 45 minutes depending on traffic. Get of at the Royal York Hotel across from Union Station.

(link in above post)


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 15, 2014)

Customs and Immigration is usually Very Efficient and Quick in Toronto (friendly Folks )and I agree with taking the Shuttle and Subway to Union Station from Pearson, Toronto is a Huge City with Very Busy Roads and the Buses can take awhile to get Downtown plus the Price is Sure Right!!


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Mar 15, 2014)

In that case I would suggest taking the shuttle and subway, instead of the overpriced Airport Express. I've never landed in Pearson so I don't know for sure.


----------



## chakk (Mar 21, 2014)

I took the TTC subway/rocket bus route from Union Station to the airport last month and found it very convenient -- even in rush hour. Took about an hour, as mentioned by others.

I would recommend a minimum of 2.5 hours between flight arrival and train departure from Toronto Union Station.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Mar 24, 2014)

Aw man, I am kinda bummed out that Route 192 uses an Orion VII, most of those I've taken have been bad (very loud and bumpy). Their tilt is annoying. But since TTC used to be the largest customer of Orion, they probably maintain them better than anyone else. Maybe I'm just too used to 8-wheelers. :giggle:


----------



## xyzzy (Mar 25, 2014)

Time to clear immigration and customs at YYZ is variable, as it is at very large int'l airport. If you happen to arrive just behind several flights from Europe or Asia, or if you happen to arrive on a Sunday evening in winter when many Canadians are returning from warm-weather holidays, there can be a wait. If you are lucky with your timing, however, you can breeze through quickly and even have to wait for your bag before exiting customs. For passengers arriving from the U.S. and connecting at YYZ for flights within Canada, Air Canada has a minimum connecting time (MCT) of 70 minutes. That should give you a clue.


----------

